# New Champion Piaget



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so thrilled I can hardly stand it. Piaget finished his championship in four weeks out in the show ring. :whoo:

Yesterday and today, we showed up in Napa at the Wine Country Kennel Club where he won Winners Dog and Best of Winners as well as Best of Opposite to glean his two majors. He was only defeated by his auntie Vallee, who took the breed both days. (She is hot stuff!)

We were thrilled to have his brother Rufus there yesterday, along with his mommy (Christy) and daddy there cheering on Piaget while he was in the ring. That wired him up a bit, but in a good way. He loves the ring, but he REALLY loves when he thinks people are cheering him on.

I hope to post some pictures in the morning. I'm not sure what my husband caught on camera, but I'll look through them after we get unpacked a bit. The professional photos are still a week or two away.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: How come I am not surprised? He is awesome! Congrats, Kimberly!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:first:Kimberly--That is marvelous news!Congrats to you and Piaget!What a beautiful boy he is--and the judges are seeing it too!:whoo::first:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

:whoo:
congratulations!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, and Piaget, too!! Congratuations!!!!! I hope you are breaking out the champagne!!arty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad I was able to be there and see P. in the ring! He loves to show and REALLY turns it on for the audience! I sure wish we could've been there today too to see him finish! Wooo Hoooo!!! Of course, I never had a doubt he would make his Championship, but dang! that happened fast! :first:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

Wow, that was such a quick crowning!!! I always thought that little Piaget was special and he sure is. Pictures please!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great News! Piaget - way to go!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Wow! How fantastic and quick!!! That is great that he loves the crowd and goes to work when he is cheered on! Hope your husband was able to capture some good moments for you and Piaget's fan club on the forum!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, how *WONDERFUL!!* I had heard you were going to Napa with your little boy. Piaget is a true star, and now he's a Champion! Way to go Piaget!!! Congratulations, Kimberly!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I'm so thrilled I can hardly stand it. Piaget finished his championship in four weeks out in the show ring. :whoo:
> 
> Yesterday and today, we showed up in Napa at the Wine Country Kennel Club where he won Winners Dog and Best of Winners to glean his two majors. He was only defeated by his auntie Vallee, who took the breed both days. (She is hot stuff!)
> 
> ...


Kimberly,
I am glad I was able to be there to see this awesome boy finish!!! His Auntie Vallee thinks he is mighty fine too!!! HUGE congratulations, you both looked so nice in the ring together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW! That is VERY impressive, Kimberly! Congrats to you and Piaget for making it seem SO easy to become a champion!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your lightning quick championship, Kimberly and Piaget! I can't wait to see the show pics!!

Give Piaget a big kiss for me. A big WET one!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

*Kimberly and Piaget that is wonderful news! I am not suprised though as he is one gorgeous looking little guy! *
:first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Yea Kimberly, Piaget & Hillary to a great weekend. I'm sure you are still on cloud 9 this morning, I cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Piaget!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay Kimberly and Piaget! :biggrin1:

Someone posted on the Lil Pawz Group about your win, I was so thrilled when I read it this morning!

Great work!

I also love the fact that your DH was handling in the ring as well!

~Kristin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, frankly, I loved it too! But, when someone else offered to help me out for the last round on Saturday, DH quickly bowed out and handed the lead over to her. He really doesn't like being out there, but was glad to remind me that he almost kicked my butt. (The judge handed me the ribbon for Hillary and said that she almost gave it to Martha, which thrilled DH to no end! I don't think I'll hear the end of that for a while. ha ha!)

Thank you everyone. I'm really thrilled with this little guy. He's amazing to me. We'll have fun playing around in the ring once in a while just because he likes it so much.

Kathy, you are too kind! Thank you.

Jane, uh, no thanks. Ha ha! He gives me enough sloppy wet kisses on a regular basis. I think I'll leave that event a bit one-sided.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations Piaget and Kimberly!!! We knew it was coming, but Piaget did it so fast there was no suspense....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Piaget and Kimberly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Piaget!!!! would also love pictures!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your super accomplishments. 
You must be one great dog lady! 
Cheers!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!! Piaget and Kimberly ROCK!!!!! :whoo: eace:

4 weeks and he's a champ. We saw it all here first, folks! 

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

eace:eace:YEHAW!!!eace:

Oh I wish I would have known...I would have been there - oh and stop at a few wineries on the way there and back!!! CONGRATES!!!eace:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow Kimberly 
Way to go Piaget -so happy you did not name him Rolex !! Piaget is amazing !!
Just kidding .. Ahnold and Cosmo are in shock and in awe and they say Work it Piaget !! Keep on strutting your stuff in front of those judges .. 
We know you both worked so hard to get where you are .. 
We are so proud of you both ... Yeah !!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW!! Congratulations Kimberly. Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

wow! good job, kimberly and piaget.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Way to go Piaget:first:You did a great job.....so quick...the judges saw what a winner you are!!!!!*


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations to you Kimberly - Piaget is one gorgeous pup and it really is no surpise he has his Championship already. Way to go!! :cheer2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

WOW! That's fabulous Kimberly!
Congrats to you and Piaget on his Championship!
What a beautiful boy he is!

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!!! :whoo::whoo: We are very happy for you!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> I also love the fact that your DH was handling in the ring as well!
> 
> ~Kristin


I loved that too! Not only was Kimberly's hubby handling in the ring, he was also brushing out dogs on the sidelines while Kimberly showed! I can see by his behavior that he is very supportive of Kimberly showing and very confident in her abilities in the showring. He's pretty proud of his fur kids too! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's very true, Christy. He's amazingly supportive and encouraging... and he loves his dogs too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Congratulations Piaget and Kimberly! :first: Way to go! :clap2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulation, that is SUPER. Piaget is BEAUTIFUL and the show record proves it*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm trying to add some of the winning photos that we just received in the mail. Then I will come back and add some of the action shots from this past weekend, but the color & contrast isn't very good.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are some pictures from Saturday's show.









This is the Best of Breed ring. Gene Wood and his bitch are in the front. Vallee is right behind them with her handler, David. Next is Charlotte Ventura (handler) with her bitch. Piaget and I are there and Hillary is last with my friend Elaine showing her. (My husband bowed out at that point and gratefully took the camera instead.)
Judge Noe is on the right wearing the coral color suit.
Edited to add: I see Christy (good buddy) is right outside the ring in the white jacket. Her husband is next to her.









In this photo, Charlotte and her bitch are in front. Piaget is watching me while we wait for the judge to walk down the line. My friend Elaine and Hillary are at the end.









David is accepting the ribbon for Vallee's Best of Breed win, while Vallee & Piaget turn their backs to the camera.

On Sunday, my husband took a few other pictures. Some are quite blurry due to the lighting in the building.









This is actually a still shot from some video, it appears. I haven't found the video clip yet... but this is typical of how he looks going around the ring - checking to see if Mom is looking at him.









Piaget and I going around the ring. I'm putting his favorite toy away so I can get ready to put him on the table. He loves that thing and wants to see where I'm stashing it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome pictures Kimberly and he looks gorgeous- they show a lot more of his black color. I think he is ready for his obedience career the way he is walking and looking at you!!! Do you not hand stack Piaget? I am reading the conformation books and it is interesting to see in the photos that you are the only one not hand stacking. I thought it was 50/50!

Amanda


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Great job Kim! Congratulations on your new Champions! What a wonderful weekend for you and your babies. PiageT is a very handsome fellow. Thanks for posting the pictures. You and PiageT both look great!

:first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunday continued.









On the table for his exam.









Best of Breed ring. Similar to the day before except Hillary wasn't showing. This time Elaine was back in the ring with her own Bred By Exhibitor bitch, who won her first major at 6 months and 3 days old. Unfortunately, they are difficult to see in this picture as the judge is standing between us.









Nose to nose.
_"Hey Auntie Vallee, we won!"_









As I thanked the judge and notified him of Paiget's championship, Piaget tries to engage Vallee in some play. (Ha ha!)









A glimpse of his profile as we leave the ring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I think he would be a great obedience candidate, but I'm going to hold off on doing anything formal in that regard. We mess around with light obedience at home. He loves it, along with the girls.

I only freestack him. Usually David is freestacking Vallee too, but this was the first time I saw him get down and kneel with her. Most of the handlers & owners hand stack up here, except for Elaine and I (and David). Handstacking is too distracting for Piaget and he freestacks so nicely that I'd rather show him off at his best anyway.

Thank you, Jonda.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the one of him trying to get Vallee to play! And hey they are turning around for the camera to show off their cute butts... can't blame them!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Piaget is funny in the ring because it is all business for him, but he has a very lively spunk that you can see he is trying to contain. He makes showing a lot of fun, but doesn't misbehave at all. As soon as we are handed the ribbon, he lets loose every time, which is even more fun. I tell him that he won and he starts bouncing around. He was trying to be dignified with Vallee, but then decided to try to get her to play instead.  That's my boy!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

You are right Kim, PiageT does have a beautiful freestack. And that's hard for our happy Havanese to stand still and focus that long --- great job!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Jonda. It was a bit harder when we were in the Group ring two weeks ago. He would freestack on request, but as soon as I looked away his rear end would touch the mat. That made it hard to look at the judge and see where she was focused. As he gets older, that will get easier for him.

I prefer the look of a freestack, so I'm glad that is one of his strengths.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Kimberly -- He is gorgeous congratulations.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Missy. It will be fun to see how much he changes when he gets some length to his coat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ Thank you for so many great pics. It was almost as good as being there rooting him on!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, that would have been fun to have!

You just made me realize that Christy and her husband show up in one of the Saturday photos. They are standing right outside the ring as we are all lined up for the judge in that first Saturday photo.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures Kimberly, Piaget sure has that winning "*Look at Me*" attitude.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the pictures... Piaget is SO handsome! He really does have a lot more black than I thought from your avatar, Kimberly. I can see why he got his championship so fast!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly thank you so much for all these pictures and allowing us to share in your joy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Kimberly!What a treat to get a view into the dog show world(at least for me):becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kimberly thank you so much for all these pictures and allowing us to share in your joy.


Actually Leeann, I feel privileged to have so many of you that are willing to share my joy! You guys are the best!

Julie, I'm glad you see it that way. I enjoy the shows, but I know that everyone doesn't, so I try to moderate how much I share.

Debbie, yes he does! It isn't an obnoxious demand for attention, but his demeanor does draw your eye in the ring. I love looking up at these serious judges and see a smile tug at their mouths as they watch him. That makes it very worthwhile.

Lina, I forget that you guys can't see all of him like I see every day. He is pretty evenly striped with black and white. There is a bit more black on his right side, but his left is striped. His rear will look funny as his "pant leg" grows black on the right leg, and not so much on his left. He'll have very similar markings back there to his uncle Frankie and his grandfather Buster.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, I really enjoyed all the pictures, blurry or not, these dogs are always great looking! Congrats again. Oh, BTW: I love your dimple.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Congradulations WOW how exciting what a doll I love her face


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Piaget & Kimberly! Wow - you're on a roll! I love Piaget's face and coloring. 

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, refresh my memory, please. Is Tinky the mother of Piaget?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Maryam. I have one on each cheek, but that left one is more prominent.

Yes Michele, you've got it. Tinky (Amor Vinales Tinkerbelle) is his mother and Tyler (Tapscott's The Dominator) is his father. Tyler is also Comet (formerly known as Gromet)'s father too.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I cant believe I have not posted here yet. Kimberly, I am so happy for you and Piaget. He is going to have a great future as a show dog!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I know Piaget did this rather quickly. What is the "average" (if there is such a thing) age for a pup to reach champion status?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great pictures, Kimberly. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Melissa, no need for you to post here. You were so excited for him and I knew that. You're so wonderful and supportive!

Leslie, there is no real "average" because some dogs are early bloomers, some late and then again, it always depends on your competition too. My husband was bragging that Piaget was never defeated in the ring though and I hadn't really realized that until he said so. He won Winners Dog every time he showed, which is pretty remarkable. His mother finished pretty fast too. She finished at nine months old. 

I'd venture to say that the "average" is probably somewhere after the dogs are a year old, but that's just a guess from what I know of others around me and what I read from the wins of others. 

In many breeds it is difficult to finish before you are 3 years old if they ever do. Sandi, do you have anything to add or correct on that?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love all the pictures!! The first ones of Piaget are more striking due to the good lighting, but he looks good anywhere you can catch him! I'm sure we all understand about weird lighting...half or more of my pictures come out odd, but the subject matter is what we really want to see anyways! I love going to the dog shows! It's an alien world for me, but terribly exciting! I'm sure glad Craig caught some good pictures. I wasn't able to see the show and get pics at the same time--so I decided to see the show!

Hubby is now telling Rufus he is our champion by proxy *snort! Then of course, other days he teases and giggles and calls him a mutt!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"Mutt"?! 50 lashes... or licks from Rufus for that! They need to be wet and slobbery and all over his face!

And Rufus is a champion in my book too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> "Mutt"?! 50 lashes... or licks from Rufus for that! They need to be wet and slobbery and all over his face!
> 
> And Rufus is a champion in my book too!


Heeheeheehee!! I will tell him you said so!! :brick: He'll be happy to take his "licks"!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love, love, love the pictures of Piaget! He's so stunning, especially in the "freestack" picture. We are all *so* proud of him (and you!).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The reason I asked about Tinky, when I saw her pedigree, I noticed quite of few of the Starkette line in her. And inn seeing other dogs from that line, they all are strikingly alike. Or is it just my untrained eye?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I honestly don't know what the "Starkette line" looks like. I can recognize a lot of Piaget & Tinky's relatives, but we also have a lot over here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lots of black and whites and a certain shape to their heads. Usuually the silky coat. Very pretty dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely black & whites over here with quite a few sables thrown in too, but not so much the silky coats. We are lacking in the nice coat department, but thankfully Piaget has more of his father's coat than his mother's.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, whatever coats they have, your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

I love Piaget's pictures. He is just gorgeous, no wonder he became a champion so quickly. You can see he just loves the show ring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Michele. The coats are one thing I hope we can improve over the next couple of generations. We'll see!

Julia, that he does! (Loves the show ring) Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, what a joy it is to see pics of you and Piaget, Kimberly! I'm clapping my hands here.  Great, great job you guys!! Paiget is gorgeous and it is so fascinating hearing about his personality in and out of the ring. What a showman! 

Congratulations once again, my dear. I love that Paiget freestacks for you and looks to you for approval and confirmation that he's hot stuff. Too cute and so devoted. It's no wonder he does well for you, he's in love! Puppy love! eace: 

I can never get enough of your pictures, Kimberly. Thanks so much for sharing and educating some of us newbies.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Way to go Piaget!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I'm so bad at posting pictures, but if you like them that much I'll try to be a little better at it. 

Thank you Vicki!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:drum::cheer2::clap2::first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We just received the photographer's photos of our weekend in Napa.

Here is Saturday.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, he is so beautiful. What a nice boy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And here is Sunday's winning picture in Napa; his championship photo.

Piaget looks disgrunted. Maybe that is because he finished so fast that it was uneventful?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo! Kimberly, I think he is looking out of the corner of his eye on getting back in the ring! Do most people who are going to special take the dog back in after they have grown up more and added more coat? 

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures! You and Piaget are both very photogenic.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Piaget looks really good in the Saturday pic and on the Sunday one he looks like he's planning his escape route back into the ring! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Woo Hoo! Kimberly, I think he is looking out of the corner of his eye on getting back in the ring! Do most people who are going to special take the dog back in after they have grown up more and added more coat?
> 
> Amanda


Yes, that is exactly right, Amanda. I'll enter him in a few shows just for fun. He really enjoys it and it is good practice for him, but I wouldn't consider seriously showing him regularly as a special until his coat got longer and he matured a bit more.

Thank you, Heather and Julia!

Amanda & Lina, I'm afraid you have too much insight into his thinking. He definitely loves it in the ring. LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's really a pretty picture of you and Piaget....in the same color as Hillary!Maybe it was the camera----because you look smashing here!

I love the red though.....:becky:

Congrats on your wins!Piaget is a beauty!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics. Piaget isn't a baby anymore. It seems like just yesterday we were all fighting over him.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh....the Sat. picture really shows how cute he is!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Kimberly. Piaget is stunning as ever, I cant wait to see how he looks with his full coat.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the Saturday shot of Piaget! The photographer really caught him at just the right moment! Sunday he looks a bit peeved. Is he irritated because you're hiding the toy? :eyebrows:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I _just _figured it out! He's pissed off because Rufus wasn't there!!! That's got to be it! Rufus was there Saturday, but not Sunday. Hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Kim,

I'm back on-line..Whew, what an ordeal!

I was just working my way backwards through this thread..I wish I could do a Vulcan Mind Meld and absorb all this stuff that has been going on ..LOL! (drawback of being a newbie I guess..)

Piaget is just beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I _just _figured it out! He's pissed off because Rufus wasn't there!!! That's got to be it! Rufus was there Saturday, but not Sunday. Hmmmmm


Yeah, well ya know Rufus was all humped out on Sunday. :boink: ound:

Really, I wish we woulda been there!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha Christy!

LMHO! I'm glad you're back, Diane!

Julie, Michele, Judy, Leeann and Diane, I appreciate the nice comments. I'm pretty fond of Piaget, but I know I'm completely biased.  It's a huge ego boost to breed a dog and then get his championship in four weeks. Not to mention that he's my fourth champion! I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Kim,

I can't EVEN imagine..I am in awe!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, what beautiful pictures of "our" gorgeous boy! You do realize that he belongs to all us us, don't you? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, oh yes! With all his fabulous godparents here, I haven't forgotten. Oh, and he adores me, but I don't trust him for a second to not leave me for any of you! He's a Havanese!!! Ha ha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Kim,

Of all the dogs I've owned (7 now), I had never had a male. What influenced my decision to get a male was that I had read a comment a woman had made about her male Havanese.. she said that although her female "loves" her, her male is "IN LOVE" with her.

Well, since I've had Gabriel (he's 2 now) I found that he would be happiest if he could just morph into me. Sophie on the other hand likes to be near me, but not on top of me..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, Piaget is my 4th male Havanese and I totally agree with that observation. The boys are so amazingly loving and googly-eyed about their humans. The girls are sweet and loving, but it isn't the same.

Did you use the right word about Gabriel? Do you mean morph or murph? Ha ha! OK, I'm just amusing myself now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

*Mayo on Dog Remedy*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LMHO!!! I love it, Diane!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

..now you gotta understand were talking strickly for absorbtion purposes. One night of sleeping on that should do the trick (providing the dog doesn't eat the application!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, have I been out of the loop!! I was reading this thread last month, but never came back to see the pics. Great photos, Kimberly!! You both look smashing. 

It IS quite the feat to get Piaget's championship so quickly. You have every right to be proud. :biggrin1: Congrats!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Marj!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm late to the party but have to say I've thoroughly enjoyed catching up on this thread. Congratulations to you Kimberly and your sweet beautiful boy Piaget! He has personality to match those good looks too! I loved all the pics...you both look absolutely smashing :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, thank you Jan!


----------

